# where to get a bow restrung



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

looking for a good place to get a bow restrung, preferably in the clear lake area or in galveston county. 
or 
does any one have a press that is willing to help out?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Santa Fe Archery


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

santa fe fo' sho'


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> Santa Fe Archery


X3. Got mine done for about 25 bucks, but then you'll need new monkey tails or puffs too. I replace my string every 20 years whether I need it or not.


----------



## Bog1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

I know it's a drive for ya. But if your up for a drive the guys at Bow Zone are the best!!! Joey always takes care of everyone and hooks you up always with the best out there are for a great price!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The Bow Zone is awesome, they always take care of me...but if I was down there, I would go to Santa Fe.


----------



## jchill (Aug 5, 2012)

west houston archery is affiliated with bow zone and do an awesome job! they are at beltway 8 and I-10. give you a reason to go to bass pro 2!


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

i work just around the corner from bass pro... always late coming back from lunch lol.
looks like i will have to take a vaca to get it done. bass pro does it no prob, IF they have the string in stock, and they dont do the buss cables. i need those too


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

NO GO on BASS PRO!!!!!!!!

Go to a bow shop


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

Go see David at Santa Fe Archery. Cant go wrong


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

you are nuts if you go to BASS PRO........just take it to David at Santa Fe


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Have Joey at bowZone fix you up


----------



## shaggy73 (Apr 4, 2012)

I would never have my arrows cut, or bow worked on at a big box store again. I have always had great luck with Bow Zone in Spring on 5833 Treaschwig Rd. Ask for Richard or Joey great guys!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Another vote for BowZone! Hear lots of good things about them on another site.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have mine done at Tripple Edge Archery in Dayton. But, I was told this guy also opened up the place in West Houston. Either way, definitly take it to a bow shop!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

+ eleventy - Santa Fe Archery. Good guys.


----------

